# PAT Questions



## jp32886 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey, so I'm new to this site, apologies in advance if this is posted in the wrong section.

Took the practice PAT today, and passed the first section within 1 second. Not gonna lie, I was pretty surprised at my time, maybe even had my ego bruised a bit. A little background; I was with 3rd ranger in the army, and while I wasn't close to the beastiest dude in battalion, I regularly passed our PT tests that consisted of a 5 mile run in 40 mins (37 if you didn't wanna get smoked), 2 mins pushups (min 71 required), 2 mins situps (min 65 required), and 7 pullups. Anticipating the academy, I've continued my routines, and run 5 milers on mon, wed, and friday, and shorter, fast runs (2 miles) on tues and thursday. I do calisthenics and weights after running on mon, wed, and fri.

I'm no stud, but my cousin went through in 2011, was taller but a heavier set dude at the time, and said I'd have nothing to worry about. I wasn't winded at all during the test, but I almost ate shit more than once because of the slippery floors, and slowed my pace on the third lap at the grader's advice. When I got to the first bag pull, going forwards, I felt like I didn't have the leverage to get it down, missed the line, and had to reset. When I got more momentum on the second try it went fine. Handcuffs were fine, but when I stood up, the dude was like "wheewwwww.....cutting it close, one second to spare." 

The separation (backwards) bag pull fucked me up to until I got the momentum down again, but the slippery floors don't help to stay planted on the other side of the line. 

I guess what I'm getting at is I'd rather not have my career hinge on one second, and I'm a little nervous for next week, cause it seems like if you fuck up one bag pull, you don't really have time for a reset (or it's super tight). Wall, Cuffs, trigger pull, dummy drag were (obviously) no issue. I saw some taller dudes who had an easier time with the bag, is it about leverage? I can bench 225 no sweat, but I'm only 5' 9, and weigh 170. I kinda wish we had the 1.5 mile run and pushups, which seem like a better true test of physical ability, or an actual dude to bring down, not a hanging bag.

I'm sure I'll be fine next week, it's just scary to think I'll be away from this course for a week, and the next time I see it will be a pass/fail situation for all the marbles, I'd really like to try the bag pull a few more times to make sure im good on the technique before I do it with everything on the line. Feel like a prick for barely passing a test I felt like I should have rocked, I'm expecting to get some grief on this post lol.

I'm open to any and all suggestions, and I'm sorry it was a long post. Was just trying to give context that I didn't roll off the couch to try this test, I'd like to think I'm in decent shape. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

PAT is pass or fail. Not sure what you're overachieving for.


----------



## Mac12 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

jp32886 said:


> Took the practice PAT today, and passed the first section within 1 second. Not gonna lie, I was pretty surprised at my time, maybe even had my ego bruised a bit. A little background; I was with 3rd ranger in the army, and while I wasn't close to the beastiest *dude* in battalion,
> I'm no stud, but my cousin went through in 2011, was taller but a heavier set *dude* at the time, and said I'd have nothing to worry about. I wasn't winded at all during the test, but I almost ate shit more than once because of the slippery floors, and slowed my pace on the third lap at the grader's advice. When I got to the first bag pull, going forwards, I felt like I didn't have the leverage to get it down, missed the line, and had to reset. When I got more momentum on the second try it went fine. Handcuffs were fine, but when I stood up, the *dude* was like "wheewwwww.....cutting it close, one second to spare."
> The separation (backwards) bag pull fucked me up to until I got the momentum down again, but the slippery floors don't help to stay planted on the other side of the line.
> I guess what I'm getting at is I'd rather not have my career hinge on one second, and I'm a little nervous for next week, cause it seems like if you fuck up one bag pull, you don't really have time for a reset (or it's super tight). Wall, Cuffs, trigger pull, dummy drag were (obviously) no issue. I saw some taller *dudes* who had an easier time with the bag, is it about leverage? I can bench 225 no sweat, but I'm only 5' 9, and weigh 170. I kinda wish we had the 1.5 mile run and pushups, which seem like a better true test of physical ability, or an actual *dude* to bring down, not a hanging bag.
> ...


OK Just Relax *DUDE. *Stop being surprised, un-studly, nervous, scared, fucked up, un-leveraged, and prickly.............
I'm sure you'll be fine. Just stop referring to everyone as DUDES!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

I was within like 5 seconds on practice day didnt change anything just adrenaline i guess i passed with like 20-30 seconds or whatever to spare.

Relax you will be fine


----------



## jp32886 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Glenmck55 (Mar 24, 2016)

JP I feel your pain. Exact same boat. It scares the crap out of me that one little fumble and your career is down the drain. I fumbled on the window and I wish those two by fours werent on the high wall. I could of cleared it no problem but stumbled on that. I got 2.09 and wish i could practice some more. This chance is everything to me.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Only pussies fail the PAT.


----------

